# Installer un serveur ftp pour OSX 10.9



## bofxyz (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour

Est-il possible d'installer un serveur ftp sous OSX 10.9 Mavericks ?

Lequel et comment ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (19 Novembre 2013)

Enabling the FTP Server on OS X Mavericks - iGerry ?


----------



## bofxyz (20 Novembre 2013)

OK. Ça marche.
Mais où se trouvent les fichiers de paramétrage ?
Est-il possible d'avoir de utilisateurs virtuels, comme dans ProFTPD ou autres ?


----------



## bofxyz (22 Novembre 2013)

Finalement j'ai réussi à installer un serveur ProFTPD sous OSX 10.9.
La solution est dans :
How to Install ProFTPD on Mac OS X 10.5 Server | Unibia.net
Cela m'a demandé pas mal de temps, mais maintenant j'ai un serveur ftp complet derrière une FreeBox V6.

Marci Larme.


----------

